# Ac-130



## mineman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aerospace Power video of AC-130 gunship: HERE (11,4 MB)


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 24, 2005)

Apart from the fact that , that was a feckin awesome video its also a wicked piece of kit.
Thanks for the video Mineman sal; 

Do you like your 1000 images posted award ?, you are nearly at your 2000 images posted award.


----------



## mineman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Award is cool, thanks! med;


----------

